# Water accidentely spilled into bottom wall heater duct/opening



## TryingToLearn38 (Jan 17, 2009)

In the bathroom earlier today,i accidentely spilled some water in a bin i was carrying over to the toilet.It slipped out of my hands and around 20-30 ounces spilled down into the heater duct/opening. These things are all around and throughout the house and they're also in the bathroom.

They're on the bottom of the walls all throughout the house i am renting.
I am greatly concerned that this may have caused damage to the heating system mechanisms and such.I checked down in the basement and i didnt see any water spilled anywhere.

I am afraid that it went into the oil furnace and is going to cause damage to the heating system.My fellow renters of this home think theyr'es nothing to worry about but i think i should tell the caretaker as soon as i can get ahold of em.I have no phone,just internet and the caretaker is the opposite.No internet and just phone.

I Really need to know what to do.
How much damage did i cause?
What will be the repair bill?

In the basement,i see no water that spilled.It obviously went right into the copper pipes or the much thicker black plastic tubing connections.They're all around the oil heater furnace.Where did the spilled water go?

Anyone ever hear of this happening besides this unfortunate individual posting this unfortunate occurance...?


----------



## Blue Jay (Jan 17, 2009)

Not a problem, not really that much water, you will just add some humidity to the house which probably not be a bad idea.


----------



## handyguys (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea, no worries, most likely. The water is likely sitting in a horizontal section of duct work. From there it will evaporate.


----------

